# Freehand ! Wer kennt sich bissel aus ?



## soul4ever (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss für die Uni eine thematische Karte erstellen. Dazu muss ich die einzelnen Bundesländer in verschiedene Klassen einteilen die ich eben farblich markiere. 
Alle Bundesländer sind "geschlossen" und ich kann sie mit Farbe auffüllen. Das funktioniert überall bis auf Berlin und Bremen 

Wenn ich bei denen beiden einfärben will, färbe ich direkt das Bundesland aussenrum (Brandenburg und Niedersachsen) mit ein und man erkennt Berlin und Bremen garnicht mehr, das geht einfach unter...

Wenn ich aber auf meine Markierung vom Bundesland klicke, dann ist der Kreis geschlossen.

Hab das mal auf nem leeren papier ausprobiert - wenn ein Kreis komplett von einem anderem Kreis umgeben ist, dann lässt sich der innere nicht seperat einfärben ?! ist das ein bug oder was kann man da machen ?


----------



## Zinken (22. August 2007)

Versuch es mal mit Modify/Arrange und setz die innere Fläche ganz nach oben.


----------



## soul4ever (23. August 2007)

super danke


----------



## soul4ever (23. August 2007)

Hab jetzt aber noch ein Problem:

Bin eigentlich soweit fertig, nur hab ich jetzt etwas schlimmes feststellen müssen:

Ich hab meine Karte genau auf die Größe von diesem vorgezeichneten Rechteck gemacht und dann drunter noch nen neuen Kasten für meine Legende. Nur wenn ich jetzt meine komplette Karte drucken oder exportieren möchte, dann lässt er immer die Legende weg....

Was mach ich jetzt ? Ich kann die Karte ja nicht mehr kleiner ziehen :/

...


----------



## Ma Bu (23. August 2007)

Das vorgzeichnete Rechteck wird Deine Arbeitsfläche sein. Entweder du vergrößerst sie oder du gruppierst und skalierst Deine Zeichnung, damit die Legende drunterpasst.
LG
Martina


----------



## soul4ever (23. August 2007)

ja ich wüsste nicht, wie ich diese Arbeitsfläche vergrößern könnte, kann sie nirgends anfassen oder ziehen....

...und skalieren kann ich die Karte ja nicht, weil dann ja alles verschoben wäre. Würde nur funktionieren wenn ich alles auf einmal skalieren könnte, aber das geht ja nicht, zumindest hab ich nicht rausgefunden wie das geht...


verdammt, ich muss morgen abgeben, so ein mist


----------



## Ma Bu (23. August 2007)

Keine Panik, dafür hast du doch uns... und bis morgen sind noch ein paar Stündchen Zeit. Das bekommen wir schon zusammen hin...
Du musst, um es zu skalieren alles gruppieren. Geht (arbeitest du mit windows oder mac) mit Strg G und dann hast du einen unteren Punkt als Anfasser. Du hältst die Shift-Taste gedrückt, während du den Anfasser schiebst. So sollte es gehen.
Die Arbeitsfläche vergrößerst du, indem du in das Fenster gehst, das die Große dieser ich glaub mit einem Papierstück anzeigt. Leider hab ich nur Illustrator und kann dir nicht so genau sagen (bzw. nur aus dem Kopf, habs aber schon einige Monate nicht mehr gemacht) wo es sich befindet. Dort kannst du die Größe selbst bestimmen.
Aber da kann sicher jemand eine ganz präzse Auskunft geben, der das Programm vor sich hat.


----------



## soul4ever (23. August 2007)

aaaahhhh super, du bist meine Rettung 

funktioniert wunderbar )

Ich meld mich nochmal falls es noch ein prob gibt. Ansonsten dankeschön


----------



## Ma Bu (23. August 2007)

Jippiii, freut mich. Bin ja noch ein Stündchen wach, hoffe, du bekommst es ohne Probleme nun hin.
LG
Martina


----------

